# NEW Rikon 63-100 portable dust collection



## Richard Siegfried (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a small garage shop with limited floor and wall space. I am getting tired of breathing in sawdust and cleaning the dust off of all of the stuff stored in the garage. I really don't have room for a full size dust collection system. I have ordered the NEW Rikon 63-100 unit from Woodcraft and am awaiting its arrival. It claims ONLY 106 CFM but is designed to go from machine to machine therefore needing only a short hose run. Has anyone seen one of these in action? Is this going to work or am I throwing out $159.00?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Look at the CFM Requirements table on Bill Pentz' web site...

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/dcbasics.cfm#CFMRequirementsTable

For say a vertical belt sander, that little Rikon unit might make up 1/11 of the required CFM.

Not to mention the filtration is 5 microns. You need to filter 1 micron or better. 

Send it back and get a true dust collector. You don't need to plumb machine to machine, but a HF 2HP DC build and install a Thien baffle and Wynn filter will roll to each machine, just hook a short jumper of 4" hose to your ports...

yes total cost would be a bit over twice what you put into that Rikon, but it would work well... A lot of guys are using this rig and are very happy with it...


----------

